# McCulloch X990 Now Available



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 25, 2002)

McCulloch USA has received their first shipment from Taiwan. I got mine last night after hours from the Sales Manager.

The new production model has a much better ballast and the cold start up time (after unit was "off" for eight hours) has been significantly improved *only 7 seconds!*

Another minor improvement over the prototype is the focus/adjustment is easier to work, and the beam pattern is smoother when at wide angle.

They have managed to tighten up the swivel head, which was a little sloppy on the prototype.


----------



## yclo (Apr 25, 2002)

With a decreased start up time, would this affect the total lifetime of the bulb?

YC


----------



## radellaf (Apr 25, 2002)

Glad it's available, looks like the slickest (brightest thing) this side of a Maxa-Beam.

Where does one buy this thing?
www.mccullochmotors.com doesn't seem to sell them direct.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 25, 2002)

Radellaf,

You are correct in that the the McCulloch web site does not seem to offer units for sale. *But looks can be deceiving!*


If you are interested contact Jen Liu at [email protected] or email me your contact info, and I will contact them for you. The current retail is $499, but Jen is offering to Candle Power Forum members a special price of $460 (includes s&h USA).


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 25, 2002)

I wish that I could justify one now, but I've had a crappy week as far as $ goes, and It took care of my disposable income. First, my lawn mower took a dump on me with a cracked ring, so I went out and bought a new one, not wanting to mess with it anymore ($360). Then the place where I am storing my race car suddenly became unavailable, so I had to find another ($120). Then my freggin A/C in the house needs repair ($250). And the dog needed heartworm test and meds ($100). Not to mention that I need a new motorcycle helmet (the strap guard tore off and it chafes now, $200). So, it looks like awhile before I'll be buying one.

Eric


----------



## Alan (Apr 25, 2002)

Mr. Ted Bear.

Do you have price for spare bulb and its availability? I don't feel comfortable to get a light without spare bulb.

TIA

Alan


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 25, 2002)

Alan,

The X990 uses a standard D2S 35 watt HID bulb. McCulloch has them for $100, or if you wish, stop by your local Mercedes Benz, Lexus, or Porsch dealer and pay $250


----------



## hairydogs (Apr 26, 2002)

where could I get one in Hong Kong?


----------



## Alan (Apr 26, 2002)

Through DHL or UPS





Alan


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
*Alan,

The X990 uses a standard D2S 35 watt HID bulb. McCulloch has them for $100, or if you wish, stop by your local Mercedes Benz, Lexus, or Porsch dealer and pay $250



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If this is true, that means the lamp has a xenon fill for almost instant-on and hot restrike capability; though you need as much as 20-30+ kilovolts out of the ignitor for this to work.

Basically this means if the ballast is up to it, you can get usable light instantly through the xenon arc, then the halides take over when they become incorporated in the arc some number of seconds later. And if the light becomes extinguished for whatever reason, you don't need to wait for it to cool before turning it back on if the situation so dictates.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 26, 2002)

Craig

You are 100% correct....the restrike is instantaneous, and according to McCulloch, it was by design, NOT to have an instant start from "cold" as it decreases the life of the bulb by as much as 50%.

As is, at start up, this thing still puts out more light that an M6, and after 7-8 seconds, were are talking apples and oranges


----------



## Alan (Apr 30, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hairydog:
*where could I get one in Hong Kong?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Hairydog, Yclo told me that it is available in Hong Kong at HK$3,500. You could contact the followings:

Eagle Tech Internatl Ltd 
Unimix Ind Centre, San Po Kong 
Tel: 2320 3722 

Alan


----------



## fracman (Apr 30, 2002)

Ordered mine yesterday


----------



## hairydogs (May 2, 2002)

Alan

have u ordered the light?


----------



## Alan (May 3, 2002)

Not yet. My quota for acquiring light for April and May has been filled up



I could only be able to get it on June











Alan


----------



## hairydogs (May 3, 2002)

keep me informed when u have bought the light - maybe I shall come over and see how bright it is


----------



## Alan (May 3, 2002)

Make sure you bring along your sunglass





Alan


----------



## fracman (May 6, 2002)

I just received my x990 yesterday. What a HORSE! The first thing you notice is the weight. An even 14 pounds in the black plastic carrier. I charged up the batteries and loaded a series of fresh ones in the Millenium M6. No comparison. Dang, I thought that Surefire was a real flashlight until now. I love being able to see the light on the ground in broad daylight. 

I'll still need a BEAST for the shelf life of batteries and when I need to be more portable. But this is afine piece of equipment and I am pretty darned pumped!

GREAT color. Nice color scheme for us Georgia Tech grads as well.


----------



## fracman (May 6, 2002)

Well, I just couldn't wait until it got dark. I lit up houses on the other side of the lake. Like daylight. I can turn off all the streetlights by pointing my x990 at the light sensors on top. And the Surefire 12zm I took with me as a comparison light was just plain embarrassed. 

I am loving it so far. Any way to take side by side pictures with a digital camera without it trying to compensate for the light differences?


----------



## snake (May 6, 2002)

fracman,
turn off the street light is a cool idea !


----------



## snake (May 6, 2002)

ar Alan,
did you found any place in HK have UK light Cannon 100 ? I think it is just enough for me.
Thank you.


----------



## hairydogs (May 13, 2002)

how does a x990 compare with a 6V SLA rechargeable search light?


----------



## Free (May 13, 2002)

I just got mine today






It is still light here right now but I can't wait until dark.

I turned on the light in a brightly lighted room and the reflection off my white walls almost blinded me





This is by far the brightest thing I have ever seen. I keep my M6 by the bed but this thing would blind an intruder for more than a few minutes I think.

Oh, it also comes with two batteries so you can charge one while using the other and the whole thing fits nicely in a carrying case.


----------

